# Leasing Bees



## Katie2012 (Aug 5, 2019)

My husband and I have been asked to lease some of our bees hives. I’ve already went to the county appraisal office to see what all we need to have. One thing the want is a lease agreement. I’ve looked through some forms on google. But I’m wanting more input from some of you seasoned beekeepers. 

If you lease your bees to someone what does your agreement look like. This couple is wanting to use our bees for an ag exemption and have us maintain them. They will be our bees and our equipment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We just place bees in out yards here and pay the land owner so much honey according to how many hives we place there. 
Of course our outyard owners don't really benifit by our bees being there other than maybe pollinateing a garden.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Katie2012 said:


> My husband and I have been asked to lease some of our bees hives. I’ve already went to the county appraisal office to see what all we need to have. One thing the want is a lease agreement. I’ve looked through some forms on google. But I’m wanting more input from some of you seasoned beekeepers.
> 
> If you lease your bees to someone what does your agreement look like. This couple is wanting to use our bees for an ag exemption and have us maintain them. They will be our bees and our equipment. Thanks in advance.


It can be a very good thing. But can you prove that you are suppling the IRS with enough to make it a legit business. At that point are you set up as an LLC or other business and covered with who is libel or who covers insurance. Yes it can be a deduction, but it has to meet a business standards.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Who is liable. Responsible. And, yes, insurance might be advisable. 

However, setting up as an LLC is expensive and creates undesirable paperwork.

https://www.swlaw.com/blog/real-est...en-negotiating-a-bee-storage-lease-agreement/


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

How much for a bee lease? Ive never heard of that before. So for them its a tax credit situation? How many hives do you have? It be cool to have extra room for bees. Depending on the season maybe you could coordinate the move when it would be a good time to make a split


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Happens often. Move your bees to for the cirtis pollantion, load them up and take to California for the almonds pollnation, pack them once again the take to Washington and Oregon for the fruit crop pollination.

Many here in michigan hit the cherry crops in the little finger area then the blue berries and apples.

Very common practiac. but not for a tax break.


 Al


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

Someone is paying you to place bees on their property? About 75 a hive. I never pay to hives on someones property. How long, what for? More info would be helpful.


----------

